# How do I install classic into os x 10.4



## renders345 (Oct 24, 2009)

I have recently upgraded a G4 933Mhz to os x 10.4, but I need to run one program on it in classic environment. 

I have an install disc for os 9.2, but when I try to boot from it the mac starts up but after a few seconds the "mac face" splits in half and the computer goes no further. (And if I copy the system folder from the CD onto the hard drive and try to start Classic, I get a message saying that it will only fun from the original disc and not if it has been copied to another disc.)

Apple's web site suggests that I should install the classic environment from the "additional software and hardware test" disc but there isn't one with my os x 10.4 install dvd. (I am the second user, so it's possible that the original owner has lost discs).


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 24, 2009)

I believe that these macs are not able to boot off of the generic OS 9 disc. Instead you need to install from the computer specific disc which will allow you to install classic.

What you can do is if you know where OS 9 is already installed on a computer, you can take that System Folder and just copy it over to your computer.


----------



## renders345 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for that reply. I've now installed the classic environment from another disc, but I've run into another problem.

The program I need to run is Avid Express, and with the Classic on the mac I've been able to install it, but when I run it I get a window saying:

"AVIDstartup Initialization Status
Current Status:
Looking in Name Registry"

This window flashes onto the screen for a fraction of a second, then goes away, then flashes up again for another fraction of a second. This continues ad infinitum and the mac won't do anything else - if I try to do anything else, that process stalls the next time that the message flashes onto the screen. The only way I can find to get out of it is by shutting the computer down by holding the main power switch in.

This program was working perfectly when the mac had osx 10.2 and classic, os 9.2, on it, but I had to take the osx up to Tiger to run some other software.

It may be relevant that if I attempt to boot up the mac in os 9, it just hangs with the happy mac face showing, and goes no further. 

Is there anything I can do to get this mac/software working as it used to, or have I done something terminal?


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 12, 2009)

renders345 said:


> Thanks for that reply. I've now installed the classic environment from another disc, but I've run into another problem.
> 
> The program I need to run is Avid Express, and with the Classic on the mac I've been able to install it, but when I run it I get a window saying:
> 
> ...



Well I'm not really sure about this program and what that problem is.

However, as to hanging up when booting into OS 9. This is because the generic OS 9 disc does not have the drivers for this computer. If you want to  run OS 9 not in Classic, then you will have to find the original disc that came with it, though I'm not even sure if this computer came with an OS 9 operating system install, besides the one for Classic.


----------



## MelkorVala (Jan 9, 2012)

There are 2 ways I know of to install the Classic Environment in OS X 10.2  thru OS X 10.4.   One is to copy the Classic System File  and Classic Applications Folder from a computer presently running a Classic Environment to a CD and then copy those files to your hard drive from that CD.  The other is to connect the 2 computers via Firewire cable and the boot the computer you wish to add the Classic Environment to in Target mode and do a simple drag and drop to the receiving computers hard drive.  If you do not have a computer which still has the classic environment,  you will need to locate someone who does and have them send you those files as   .zip files,  so you can transfer them to your hard drive.


----------

